# Texas Concealed Handgun In Rv's



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

*BEFORE YOU READ THIS AND PROCEED - YOU NEED TO CALL THE NEAREST LAW ENFORCEMENT OFFICE AND GET THEIR OPINION OF THE BELOW. ALSO DO A GOOGLE SEARCH FOR FURTHER INFO. THE BELOW IS JUST MY PERSONAL - NONE LEGAL - NONE BINDING - NONE PROFESSIONAL OPINION . *

But - for folks in the Mighty State of Texas .. the 2007 AMENDMENTS TO CONCEALED HANDGUN STATUTE AND RELATED STATUTES 80TH LEGISLATIVE SESSION just did two things...

1. *For ACTIVE DUTY MILITARY -- they have waived the fees that are required for application of a Concealed Handgun license..*

and

2. They have basically said that anyone -- licensed or not -- while in the State of Texas -- can carry a loaded, concealed firearm in your car, truck, or RV at anytime, for any reason (as long as it is CONCEALED and not being used in a commission of a Crime).

*H.B. 1815 Traveling & Unlicensed Carry
• Allows the unlicensed carrying of a concealed handgun inside or directly en route to the person's motor vehicle.*

(a-2) For purposes of this section, *"premises" includes real property and a recreational vehicle that is being used as living quarters, regardless of whether that use is temporary or permanent. *In this subsection, "recreational vehicle" means a motor vehicle primarily designed as temporary living quarters or a vehicle that contains temporary living quarters and is designed to be towed by a motor vehicle. The term includes a travel trailer, camping trailer, truck camper, motor home, and horse trailer with living quarters.

Just another reason why people think twice about Car-Jacking someone in TEXAS -- LOL


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Good for Texas, I think this should be a Federal law practiced in every state. Texas really has some great laws and good level headed people can't wait to visit that great state again. I really love that Sheriff in Texas who makes those criminals live in tents and work for a living, again something every state should be doing, nothing like a chain gang.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

This has been the same in the state of Florida for a while now. A camper is a dwelling and considered a home. In Florida, a person only has to wait the 3 days or so and providing they don't have any prior convictions they can get a handgun. It is even legal to keep it in a glove box. As for having it loaded, I don't believe there is a problem with that either as long as it takes 3 movements to access it. 
I am happy to hear that Texas has caught on to this and hope it is a law that becomes federal. It should be legal to protect ones home and family. I have this book and it has great information on firearm laws and reciprocation of state laws, please check out this book HERE.


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

keeper18 said:


> "Just another reason why people think twice about Car-Jacking someone in TEXAS -- LOL"
> 
> or even visiting Texas...


waaayyyyy ok by us . . . . . . . .


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I really love that Sheriff in Texas who makes those criminals live in tents and work for a living, again something every state should be doing, nothing like a chain gang.


I believe that's the Sheriff of Maricopa County, New Mexico (or is it Arizona).

Oh well, I like his style, too.

Mark


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

mswalt said:


> > I really love that Sheriff in Texas who makes those criminals live in tents and work for a living, again something every state should be doing, nothing like a chain gang.
> 
> 
> I believe that's the Sheriff of Maricopa County, New Mexico (or is it Arizona).
> ...


It is Arizona, the Phoenix area.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

As the wife and I get closer to retiring (6 - 10 years) and considering living in AZ, NM, or TX during the winter, I have been considering if we need some protection. My wife hates guns and I have a problem considering actually killing someone, but then I consider my duty as a Christian husband to protect and provide for my wife. I would like the option of having a hand gun in my RV just in case.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

"I have a problem considering actually killing someone"

lmbevard, there are a whole lot of folks out there who wouldn't think twice about killing you - or your wife. Just a "keep in mind" thing.

Ghosty, it's a good deal that this has been clarified. Although, I always wondered - it is nearly universal in the US that you can carry in your own home, concealed or not. Question: Is a full-timer's rv his home? Well, sure, but....

Lots of info here: http://handgunlaw.us/

Including the ability to print out a little map of which states honor your carry permit, and which don't. I keep a copy clipped to my sun visor.

BTW, I'm out of them now, but a while back I printed up a few cards to give to business owners that had posted their premises as "No Guns Allowed". I used them to make my feelings known. Used a bunch in Missouri, but none in Texas.

Sluggo


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

My next purchase is a Smith and Wesson 500 Magnum. 'nough said.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Lmbevard said:


> As the wife and I get closer to retiring (6 - 10 years) and considering living in AZ, NM, or TX during the winter, I have been considering if we need some protection. My wife hates guns and I have a problem considering actually killing someone, but then I consider my duty as a Christian husband to protect and provide for my wife. I would like the option of having a hand gun in my RV just in case.


If you decide to get one. Take some classes on self defense, and practice at the range. lets hope you never need to use it, but if you do make sure you know how to use it.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

redmonaz said:


> > I really love that Sheriff in Texas who makes those criminals live in tents and work for a living, again something every state should be doing, nothing like a chain gang.
> 
> 
> I believe that's the Sheriff of Maricopa County, New Mexico (or is it Arizona).
> ...


It is Arizona, the Phoenix area.
[/quote]

Joe Arpaio for President!!!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> Joe Arpaio for President!!!


I'd certainly 2nd that! I don't see anyone on either team that I would waste my vote on.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

vdub said:


> My next purchase is a Smith and Wesson 500 Magnum. 'nough said.


Gosh, you're gettin' cranky! 
I'm pretty sure my limp little wrist wouldn't survive that beast. This one works for me, and has for over forty years.

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/comm...1_Pistol_US.jpg

You know it's right. Momma chose it for me - and sent it to me in RVN. I had a lot of heavy equipment to cart around I Corps, including a permanent magnet tape degausser. AND an M-14. When I got home, I sent the fifteen bucks to Colt and got the production info back. It was made the same day I was. Talk about fate.

Sluggo


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

Lmbevard said:


> As the wife and I get closer to retiring (6 - 10 years) and considering living in AZ, NM, or TX during the winter, I have been considering if we need some protection. My wife hates guns and I have a problem considering actually killing someone, but then I consider my duty as a Christian husband to protect and provide for my wife. I would like the option of having a hand gun in my RV just in case.


IMHO it's kind of like having a spare tire when you're on the road. It's better to have it and not need it, than to need it and not have it.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

vdub said:


> > Joe Arpaio for President!!!
> 
> 
> I'd certainly 2nd that! I don't see anyone on either team that I would waste my vote on.


X3


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

s said:


> As the wife and I get closer to retiring (6 - 10 years) and considering living in AZ, NM, or TX during the winter, I have been considering if we need some protection. My wife hates guns and I have a problem considering actually killing someone, but then I consider my duty as a Christian husband to protect and provide for my wife. I would like the option of having a hand gun in my RV just in case.


IMHO it's kind of like having a spare tire when you're on the road. It's better to have it and not need it, than to need it and not have it.
[/quote]

I agree 100%
By the way this is my next 
http://www.kimberamerica.com/pistols/cdp/


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

You just have to love Texas.


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

s said:


> IMHO it's kind of like having a spare tire when you're on the road. It's better to have it and not need it, than to need it and not have it.


X2! My gun is just like my AMX card......... I never leave home without it!

Jules (mrs t)


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

h2oman said:


> You just have to love Texas.


A few years ago while driving out to West texas on a camping trip I passed through Hondo Texas, (U.S.90 due west of San Antonio). In the town there was a drive thru beer/wine/gun store.

I don't think you'd find that combination in many other states. That's why I love Texas we're pretty individualistic.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

In Falls City, WA there is a store that is a nursery and gun shop. Not sure what the real name is, but we used to call it Guns and Roses. I had a friend that wanted to combine a gun shop with a restaurant and name it Hooters and Shooters.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

GlenninTexas said:


> You just have to love Texas.


A few years ago while driving out to West texas on a camping trip I passed through Hondo Texas, (U.S.90 due west of San Antonio). In the town there was a drive thru beer/wine/gun store.

I don't think you'd find that combination in many other states. That's why I love Texas we're pretty individualistic.

Regards, Glenn
[/quote]
Kinda a One-Stop-Shop for the BATF huh? LOL


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

vdub said:


> My next purchase is a Smith and Wesson 500 Magnum. 'nough said.


Concealed Cannon!


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

thank you for the great web sites. We have many questions about the conceal and carry laws in other states. It is nice to know where to find this info. We all have our permits for Ohio. Ohio has had some changes in the last year. I have not updated my self on those changes yet. I only have mine to be legal to go to the barn on the other farm. I have a problem with the fox eating my barn cats. they are there to get the mice and snakes. not to be fox food.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

GlenninTexas said:


> You just have to love Texas.


A few years ago while driving out to West texas on a camping trip I passed through Hondo Texas, (U.S.90 due west of San Antonio). In the town there was a drive thru beer/wine/gun store.

I don't think you'd find that combination in many other states. That's why I love Texas we're pretty individualistic.

Regards, Glenn
[/quote]

Changed my mind. You have to adore Texas. Been thinking of moving to Idaho. Gonna have to rethink this.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Changed my mind. You have to adore Texas. Been thinking of moving to Idaho. Gonna have to rethink this.
[/quote]

They're not a whole awful lot alike! What do you like in terms of weather, types of employment, local microbrews, and most important - types of fishing...

Sluggo


----------

